# New player/DM in Medford,OR needs game!



## Batman (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey everybody! So my wife got a job at the Harry & David store so my two kids and I followed her up here. I love the area but unfortunately I had to leave behind my steady weekly D&D 3rd Ed. group of almost nine years. Now I am desperate to get into another group! I'm no hack and slasher. I definately want a group with emphasis on problem solving and role play. I can run if there is a shortage of DM's in the area but I can't host at this time. I searched and found some old threads on this site and hopefully those emails will get a response. Please if you need a mature, experienced player or an imaginative, outside the norm DM then hit me up! Thanks...

I should also add that at this point I would play just about anything to get out there! I have played Shadowrun, Vampire, Werewolf, GURPS, and many others...


----------

